# "new" case sc



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I am a newbie to both this site and case tractors. I recently purchased a 1941 Case SC and was hoping someone could help me with information about it. Where do I get manuals on this tractor? What should I look for as normal problem areas. It still has the 6 volt starter system on it and I know nothing about them so any advise would be welcomed. Also it has some kind of 2 point hitch on it that I have never seen before. It works throuhg the PTO and will go up and down when a small pedal is pushed that is below the seat. It seems to work well but I didn't know if this was original and what it would be used for. The tractor seems to run well and have decent tires with normal wear on the paint. It was recently tuned up and as soon as I get it home I intend to change the oil. what weight oil shold I use?

Thanks


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

chrpmaster,
Welcome to tractorforum and to the case board. You can find manuals a lot of times on ebay. You can still get mauuals from Case. I ordered a new reproduction parts manual from case for about the same as one could buy from ebay or jensales. I will try to answer more of your questions later. The oil wieght kind of depends on you usage, if just using it in the summer I would use straight 30w, if using in both winter amd summer you might try 10-30 regular gas motor oil. Please feel free to ask anything about the tractor, if I'm unable to find the answer there will be someone that will know. Once again it nice to see you here.
later,
caseman-d


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Welcome Chrpmaster* 

I see you already found one of our resident Case experts. These guys are pretty sharp when it comes to old tractors in general.

Again, welcome....tell us a little bit about yourself.encil sm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

chrpmaster,
I believe what you may be referring to on the 2 point is what Case called there Motor Lift. It was designed to lift smaller implements. I have never seen one working, but have been told it worked great for cultivating.

Overall the SC was a pretty basic tractor. It had gone through many changes from 1941-1954. Does your SC have the center exhaust, meaning does the exhaust pipe go through the hood or does it come up along the side of the hood. ? Well past my night time, hope to visit with you again.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help Caseman-D. I don't recall how the muffler runs but should have it delivered in the next few weeks. Am also interested in help cleaning/adjusting the carb. It has been setting for several months and is rough starting with no power. Anything else I should check? It runs smooth but seems to be kinda weak (somtimes will stall just putting it in first and slowly engaging clutch). That says too lean on the carb to me but didn't know if the Case wizz kids had any other suggestions.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

chrpmaster,
You may want to pull the carb off and clean it if it looks bad. I think you can still get the gaskets and needle & seat from IH. Some places want to sell you a whole carb it. If you need numbers let me lnow. You also may want to try running some stuff called Seafoam, thats stuff may flush things out. I would try the Seafoam first. Most auto parts stores should handle that. I'm not much of a carb man but I can relay the info thats on the I&T manual. Well gotta head back to work.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

*12 volt conversion*

Well at long last I am getting my Case SC delivered on Tuesday. The PO was working on it before I would take it cause it had no power and was stalling allot. Originally he was going to put a new 6 volt battery on it and fix from there - then he said it was turning over too slow so he "converted" it to 12 volt and that it runs good now. He is going to deliver it to my house on Tuesday. I was wondering what I should look for to determine if he did a good job or just patched it up to sell to a newbie like me. He did say that I would need to put a 12 volt alternator on it because the old 6 volt wouldn't work anymore. He recommended one for a Chevy cause they're cheep and work well.
Any input would be welcomed cause I am way out of my element here. Also any web sites to refer to would help too.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: 12 volt conversion*



> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Well at long last I am getting my Case SC delivered on Tuesday. The PO was working on it before I would take it cause it had no power and was stalling allot. Originally he was going to put a new 6 volt battery on it and fix from there - then he said it was turning over too slow so he "converted" it to 12 volt and that it runs good now. He is going to deliver it to my house on Tuesday. I was wondering what I should look for to determine if he did a good job or just patched it up to sell to a newbie like me. He did say that I would need to put a 12 volt alternator on it because the old 6 volt wouldn't work anymore. He recommended one for a Chevy cause they're cheep and work well.
> Any input would be welcomed cause I am way out of my element here. Also any web sites to refer to would help too.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, good to hear from you again.
Sounds like all he did was put a 12 voilt battery on it to start it. He is right about putting an old alternator from an old chevy is the cheapest. I assume that it has a mag on it instead of a distibutor. If you have 6 volt lights you will have to change them to 12 volt or put some kind of resistor to cut the volts back to 6volts. If you have no lights you can get by with just running a 12 volt battery and charge it everyone in a while. To keep the 12 volt battery charged then you should add the alternator or find a 12 volt generator. Not sure as to what you meant about the PO??? Once you get it home be sure to post us a picture.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

"Hi Andy, good to hear from you again.
Sounds like all he did was put a 12 violet battery on it to start it. He is right about putting an old alternator from an old chevy is the cheapest. I assume that it has a mag on it instead of a distibutor. If you have 6 volt lights you will have to change them to 12 volt or put some kind of resistor to cut the volts back to 6volts. If you have no lights you can get by with just running a 12 volt battery and charge it everyone in a while. To keep the 12 volt battery charged then you should add the alternator or find a 12 volt generator. Not sure as to what you meant about the PO??? Once you get it home be sure to post us a picture.
caseman-d"

Caseman-d

Is that all thats necessary for this to work for the long term or am I at risk of burning up something important like the mag or starter? Is there anything else I should be aware of in this kind of conversion like pitfalls etc?

Thanks
Andy

P.S PO = previous Owner


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Since the battery isn't providing power to the mag you shouldn't have a problem with that. If you have a distibutor and a coil you would burn out the points and coil. As for the starter if you don't get it hot it should hold up for you. One of the pitfalls I see on converting it to 10 volt is it wouldn't be original. Something someone told me some time back was that all S series tractors were negitive ground. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My Case SC was delivered on Tuesday and have been busily messing around with it. My wife said something about a boy and his toys but I didn't hear the rest of her comment. 

After more conversation with the previous owner he showed me his version of a 12 volt conversion. It was mainly adding a 12 volt battery and some kind of resistor(?) that according to him steps down the voltage coming from the battery to six volts before it enters the coil and distributor. He said he has done this on several other tractors and had good luck with it. He did mention that even though he left the old generator attached that it would not charge the 12 volt battery so I should consider either attaching the battery charger or replacing the generator with a Chevy alternator to keep the battery up. 

I did see elsewhere someone had posted how he had added the 12 volt alternator to his tractor with pictures and good description so I'll probably go that route when I find the time.

The Previous Owner (PO) also suggested reusing the same lights that were on the tractor and just taking a bulb into NAPA and asking for the 12 volt version though I haven't done that yet either.

Over all I am pleased with the SC. It starts easily and runs pretty smooth. Occasionally it seems to blow some smoke but it doesn't have an oil smell - more like its running rich so I intend to see if I can adjust carb.

I will post pictures as soon as I take some and figure out how to post them.

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad to hear you got it Andy. Having lots of fun wiht it?? 

As for the 12volt "conversion" I would be kinda leaary of what he did myself. How good are you mechanicaly?? I would probably do some reading up on 12volt conversions, and make sure all is well. Realy the 6 volt systems are not that bad. As long as everything is working, and the motor runs OK they will more then get the job done. If this is just a fun tractor, or a rebuild, or just a putz around on tractor, I would probably go through the system, and keep it 6 volt. Unless you are adding 12volt parts to it, you should not need it. My 8N is 6 volts, and with a tired motor she fired right is at -10 last winter. 


So what are your plans with it? Just a toy?[Hey it's OK, your wifes not here, you can say it  ] Or do you have a job for it?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its really both a toy and I have some jobs for it. I have a large woods that I will be using it to haul firewood in my trailer as well as dragging logs out. I also have a bad habit of not paying attention to how soft the ground is in spots and have had problems getting mowers and other vehicles out of the mud so I thought the SC would be handy for these "rescue operations" also.. It wasn't starting properly with the 6 volt battery so thats why it was converted. Thats also why I made the PO do it before I bought it. Overall I thought it was worth the $500 plus $30 for delivery since the PO lived approx 35-40 miles from me. Now I just have to keep my kids off it so I can actually get some work done.

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Since your tractor has a coil and dist. it is important to have the resistor. I would find a cheap chevy alternator and mount it. You should be able to do this without cutting the sheetmetal, some people like to cut a hole in the hood, but it can be done with out cutting. Will be waiting for the pictures. Only different between are toys and the kids are is ours are usually bigger,
caseman-d
:spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile


----------

